# Blue Widow



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

I'am growing a full organic Blue Widow grow.
Description:
400Watt Full Spectrum light.
Premium Nature Mix by Hortibec.
Botanicare Premium Plant Food(Pro Grow&Pro Bloom).

Soil & Nutes - Germination - Grow Room - Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice digs bro. Cant wait to see what becomes of them little sprouts. Good luck with em.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard of White Widow for some time now... but I've never heard of Blue Widow until now... can you give any info on it?

thanx


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

This is basically what I know!
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

lookin good i dont no a lot but ur light might be a little far away from the plants it might strech like i said tho im on my first grow so im prolly wrong.but i cant wait to see these plants never seen no blue widow good luck


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea I know there a little to far from the light right know, Im going to put a phone book or two there and that should do it.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey man - looking good.  Those are great genetics.  Look forward to watching this grow.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 22, 2007)

that pic of the blue widow bud looks really nice. i wonder if it would give you that gold colour hash? 

good luck DRO


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 22, 2007)

so do u got any new picks of your plants closer to the light ,,hope all is going good for u ,,hope to see some picks of that good lookin bud soon im very interested in this grow also i never seen a blue widow plant nither


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice lookin strain, haven't seen this grown out before.

don't expect a shrub like the one pictured unless you keep a mother for a year or so.  

Sounds like some good spliff man.

SUBscriiiiiiiiiiibed.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 23, 2007)

All of my BW's broke ground today and are looking pretty good I think 
Where do I cut the umbilical cord!:hubba: 
So yeah that's it, Not much of an update! 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

fingers crossed for females....  :watchplant:


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Nov 23, 2007)

hopin for the best ill be watching...goooo females


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Ive wanted to see a Blue Widow grow,and i finally can!

Nice start mate,hope you get most,if not all females!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's an update!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2007)

morning, buddy... look'n good. if I may make a suggestion, however... you want your light like within a foot of your little babbies. your light is simply attatched to that 2x4, so drop it down much closer to your babbies.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 25, 2007)

Yea I put lots of books and and video casets and now there about 8 inches away from the light I would of put the 2x4 down more but I put a little to much screws
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

with a fan i'd drop em even closer, 4-6inchs


----------



## jash (Nov 27, 2007)

looking good there Dro:hubba: best luck to you man with all ladies!  :bong1:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Jash!:ccc: 
4-6 inches more would'nt that be to low there already at 8 inches?:huh: 
Also I have a problem with two of my plants the second sets of leafs are curling inward, Is that normal or not?:confused2: 
I would post pictures but I don't got the cam right now! 
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## jash (Nov 27, 2007)

You can try to lower a bit but be attent. when i started flowering mines i used to keep my 400w light at2'' or 3'' inches from tops w/ temps at 75-85 to discover later when decide to raise the light a bit that some tops were heat burned.. maybe you can lower it for an 1''-2'' more and keep an eye


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

really i guess it depends on how well your venting is, i've got mine quite close, even a t4 doesnt put out that much heat, plus i have a bomb fan in there so i dont worry about heat.


Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nice strain, Dr. Dro...I wish you much success with your grow...*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks RD...........
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

looking good dro.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey here's an update of my week old babies, I'am starting my organic fertz today.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

Lookin mighty eggz there dro


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Nov 30, 2007)

wow great looking plants. keep em green  :hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

those are some nice plants coming up there


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

lookin awesome Dro! can wait to see those babies grow up! peace!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are my plants at day 11. Couple shot from diffrent angles
I'am worried about the nute burns because I flushed them yesterday and today new burns are appearing!(*Click on picture 4*)
May it be something else besides nute burns?
Or should I just go with the flow!
*Just after posting this thread I decided to switch the soil's*
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 10, 2007)

that happened to me with my seedlings, and there was nothing i could do about it.  whatever damage happened, stayed, and the rest of the plant was fine.  i wouldnt worry too much about it cuz the rest of the plants look fine.


----------



## medicore (Dec 10, 2007)

Your plants do look good, I would just keep a close eye on the discoloration.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 11, 2007)

Afrikaaner said:
			
		

> that happened to me with my seedlings, and there was nothing i could do about it. whatever damage happened, stayed, and the rest of the plant was fine. i wouldnt worry too much about it cuz the rest of the plants look fine.


i have a 2 plants that did this also and all is fine i say just do what your doing.i never nute intill i flower but i use foxfarm soil. they look good heres some magic dust to make them females.PS


----------



## smotpoker (Dec 11, 2007)

Plants are looking good!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the comments and stuff but these plants died couple a weeks ago
But no worries I'am going to be starting a new grow in this same journal so stay tuned to help me through 
Thanks ALOT
Dro:cool2:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 14, 2007)

:bongin: *Looking good man. I'll be watchin*


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that man,how did it happen?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

LoveTheGreen said:
			
		

> :bongin: *Looking good man. I'll be watchin*


It's funny when you see post's like these,when the people are only in it for some pics


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL WM, They just curled up and died lol. I think the nute burns, heat stress and some other problems came all at once and I guess they couldnt handle it.
But hopefully this time around I can control things.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Next time start the nutes around 2-3weeks at 1/4 strength.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 14, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> It's funny when you see post's like these,when the people are only in it for some pics


 
*I do enjoy a good pic or two:smoke1: *


----------



## jash (Dec 14, 2007)

sorry to hear that about your plants Dro


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 24, 2007)

This is my second attemp growing BW, My first attemp didnt go so good 
Description:
Lights-Flouros(VEG)-HPS(FLOW)
Soil-Organic seedling mix
Fertz-ProBlend

Day 7 of vegetation:aok:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

good green mojo your way for the new sprouts.
I would get the flos closer tho...looks like some stretching going on.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Great looking sprouts Dr.Dro 

Good luck with this grow,ill stay tuned in 

WM.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> good green mojo your way for the new sprouts.
> I would get the flos closer tho...looks like some stretching going on.


 
Thanks Mutt & WM, Mutt there already as close as I can put them to the light or they be touching it, I just took them out of the grow room to take a picture thats why you dont see the cfl tubes  
But your right there a little strechy, Dont know why!!!
Thanks again guys!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

easy fix...just pack a lil more dirt in the pots around the stem...I seen that happen when I didn't plant the sprout deep enough


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 24, 2007)

wow there looking good


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright Dro!  Get some more BW going.  

Don't let these die, dangit!  :hairpull:  I want to see some frosty plants in a few months. 

Good luck on your next shot at them.

PB


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha thanks PB Ill try my best not to kill these ones
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jash (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck with this  bunch Dro.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 25, 2007)

Gettin big fast aren't they dro? Im positive you'll conquer this one


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 25, 2007)

definite stretching dr.dro - i would carefully remove the plant - dig out some soil + replace the stem deeper into the soil, where it should start to "root" all along that newly buried stem. i like 2 use 5-15-5 with a rooting hormone whenever doing any type of transplanting. of course if u do nothing, that will b o.k. also - good luck bro, will b watching future progress.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's an update, There at day 11 and growing kinda slow but aleast there healthy:cool2:
I put some soil around the stem like you guys said and they dont look like there streching no more:aok:
I also have a question abot LSTing when is the best time to start?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 28, 2007)

8" is pretty good (low) for 400w, especially for the seedlings, a fan will surely help...I start bending and tying the plants down when they get to 5-6 inches above media...


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 28, 2007)

lst - i was just reading up on this method the last couple weeks (many threads in this "excellent forum") + it seems u s/b doing the lsd (many,many years ago) s/b/ lst - asap. personally, i haven't ever done that - i wait until the plants r 24" (in veg.) or so, then try 2 tie down the tops. - not very good - in fact i'm going to post pics in my g/j "a S.A.G.E. in thyme" right now, showing my "lst". next time i will tie down +/or top them earlier in veg. mode not flower, + control them instead of just letting them b.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good dro.  Let those babies grow and get a little stronger before LST.  

LST is done when your growspace is restricted in size - either height or width.   I train my plants to have an even height at the top of the canopy to take advantage of the most light lumens.

It seems to work out well.

Good luck Dro,  PB


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by Wise Man, Yea Im going to LST not only for more fat bud spots but also for more clone spots, Plus to get equal light to every branch
Dro:cool2:


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 30, 2007)

there growing fast lol


----------



## jash (Dec 30, 2007)

plants looking good Dro!:hubba:  :bong2:  :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 1, 2008)

hey sorry to here about your frist grow but you made a come back keep it up fam looking good


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 1, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> If you have more then enough space,i would still consider to LST.As ya know in my outdoor grow,im doing LST(no height restrictions) and the plants are branching so god dam well,and with LST it also buffs up your branches so they can hold those fat,dense buds that pack on in flower


 
Excellent point.  I gotta start thinking outside of my growbox!  LOL!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking Beautiful man. Them there girs sure do look happy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Dro...Sorry to hear of your loss...I have killed a few here in my grow as well...I chalked it up as a learning curve...I have been playing with the free b beans that came with my order...I have ordered 3 times now and am working with the final set of free b's right now...The 2nd set I drowned them...the 1st set  1 out of the 5 took and 3 of the T44 are growing...about 2 weeks ago I recieved 2 clones from a long time grower and am curantly @ 6 plants into veg and and am adding the 3 new sprouts to the room today..

Keep it GREEN..And heres my female dance 4 U 2 get them  Girls growin:banana:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr.Dro,how about some more pics of them babies..its been 5 days   

WM


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Pics


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, So here they are at day 18 of vegetation....... 
Sorry if the pictures are not so good, I did'nt have my digi cam so I had to use the camera phone!
Third picture is my grow room...:hubba: 
Thinking on when should I start LSTing, Around day 21?:confused2:...What you guys think??
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

There lookin dam fine,very healthy 

Day 21 sounds good

They look like there ready for a small dose of nutes now


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure because I read a thread on here saying that you have to wait intill the bottom round leafs curl up and die to start feeding them nutes? Or Is that wrong?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

I read that same post,i think that person meant thats when they start feeding?

I usually start feeding after 18 days,on 1/4 strength organic nutes,they take well to it.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 3, 2008)

Plants are considered in seedling stages of growth untill the coydoldon leaves fall off (small round ones that show up first) the vegatative stage is started once these have fallen off. this is when its nute time IMO.

Hey DD them babies are looking good man :cool2: might get a real true blue one like Fing's :hubba:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Plants are considered in seedling stages of growth untill the coydoldon leaves fall off (small round ones that show up first) the vegatative stage is started once these have fallen off. quote]Ive always wondered when sprouts actually move into the veg stage,thanks


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Are you sure because I read a thread on here saying that you have to wait intill the bottom round leafs curl up and die to start feeding them nutes? Or Is that wrong?
> Dro:cool2:


..You don't necessarily "have to wait", but _that['i] is a certain sign, that they are ready for nutrients.. IMO.
  It is most certainly easier to "add" ferts when they're needed, than it is to remove too many/too much/too soon._


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..You don't necessarily "have to wait", but _that['i] is a certain sign, that they are ready for nutrients.. IMO.
> It is most certainly easier to "add" ferts when they're needed, than it is to remove too many/too much/too soon._


_

isnt that the truth! the soil will have some in it if you havent used any and it can burn your plants if they arnt ready thats what has happened to my THxS1s looked up soil i used for them and it said on the package its a 1-7-1 mix for seedlings and cuttings, dug a bit deeper and found it also has time release nutes in it for up to 4 months feeding :shocked: theres the part i wish would have been on the package label._


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Im not worried about the soil becasue there's no nutes in there, I just don't wont to give em nutes when they don't need em....And anyway's Im not in a rush to give em nutes because there's plenty of veg time left
Thanks,WM,DB&HICK..:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow sure are big for 18, very nice, how many watts you got them under and what sort of floro bulbs are you using? cool whites?


----------



## HydroGrower13 (Jan 3, 2008)

You truley have some nice plants, but at the same time my plants are twice as big with strong stalks from this hydro grow kit. I'll try and upload some to get you other growers opinions. I respect a few of you growers with your hard work and cool crops that I have seen!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Wow sure are big for 18, very nice, how many watts you got them under and what sort of floro bulbs are you using? cool whites?


 
Hey AK I got 4 32 watt cool whites flouros for veg and when the time comes to flower them there going under the 400w:hubba:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> when the time comes to flower them there going under the 400w:hubba:
> Dro:cool2:


Ohh there gona go off!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

lol....Yea the 400 should do the trick
I just transplanted them into bigger pots and there really sagging is that normal, will the perk back up?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah they'll be fine,you watered them in well yes?

Watch em take off


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea I gave em a bit of water if that's what you mean?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah 

Im sure youve already said this,but i couldnt find it on the first page.How long are you planning on veggin for?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

Im not even sure myself!
I wont the plants to be atleast 2 ft when I harvest them?
When do you think I should make the switch?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably just under a foot.There gona almost triple in size once you flip


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

So I need to veg them for another month?
Because ther only 3 inches tall lol.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah more 3 weeks or so,they'll grow alot faster once you start feeding.

If you use the HPS before you flip them,that'll speed up there veg time too.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah Im useing the cfl's for the whole veg period till I switch to flower then ill whip out the big toy.
Plus I need to LST which will slow the growth abit right?
Im thinking Im going to start feeding them sometime next week, maybe in like 3-5 days.
I also switched them from seeding soil to potting soil that has humus fertz.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah LST wont slow the growth down at all,as your not stressing the plant in anyway(unless you snap a branch when tying! )

Sounds good!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks man...
I have another question for you lol?
If I start LSTing and feeding on the same day will that be to much for them to handle?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah not a problem


----------



## headband (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey AK I got 4 32 watt cool whites flouros for veg and when the time comes to flower them there going under the 400w:hubba:
> Dro:cool2:


wow, amazing, you got what I have...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done DR....These Ladies are looking GOOOOOOD...I read that post too about when to start nutes...I think mine fell off around 3-4 week...then started 1/4 strength nutes (Fox Farm) and moved up every week till at full strength...mine seem to be doing fine..we are in full strangth now and can see the changes dayly...

Anyway  I sure am enjoying your Grow DR.Dro  Good Luck 4 Females


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank's smoke, Yea Im going to start the nutes this 3rd week coming up because the round bottom leaves are already yellowing and dieing.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr. Dro, where did you buy your seeds from?

Link?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok so as you guys can see I transplanted them into the final pot, With the same soil but humus added and I also LSTed them this mornig, So I need your guys/girls help to tell me if I did the method right? 
**Also last update was day 17 not day 18**
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Dr. Dro, where did you buy your seeds from?
> 
> Link?


 
I didnt get em online I got them from a smoke shop in my city man.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> I didnt get em online I got them from a smoke shop in my city man.
> Dro:cool2:


 
Thanks for letting me know. I'll keep looking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Dr....Did you LST them all?  it looks like you did them the way I did mine there 4...I hope this is corect..I did however lay my main stalk down and am hopeing 4 female to clone off of....my MOM's Room is not all that big..keep up the good work...


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Dr....Did you LST them all? it looks like you did them the way I did mine there 4...I hope this is corect..I did however lay my main stalk down and am hopeing 4 female to clone off of....my MOM's Room is not all that big..keep up the good work...


 
I read this in another forum that keeping the main stalk stright is important, But I dont know why?
I just did it to be sure.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2008)

did not read where it says that the main stalk is to stay straight...how would it stay straight if you are to tie it down?..I first went at a 45 degree and when I went to tie the second part down it ends up close to the dirt..am now starting to tie the secondary branches down..I wish I did this in a 5 gallon container..it is in a 3 gallon...just experimenting anyway....Mine seems to be doing well...


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

This is what I mean?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> I didnt get em online I got them from a smoke shop in my city man.
> Dro:cool2:


 
Hey uhm.... you live where it's legal? Or you got a shop that will slide you some seeds?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

When first starting LST,as in doing the first tye,its important to do a counter-tye around the bottom of the stem to keep it straight so when you tye the very top over,it dosent up-root itself.That diagram is a good explanation.

After the plant/s have adjusted to the LST it dosent matter wheather or not the plants stem is straight or not,just as long as its not up-rooted!

Hope you dont mind me puttin this pic up Dr.Dro,just to show my bagseed plant's stem wasnt completely straight,but it turned out fine

Will delete if wished.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 5, 2008)

I tie the main stem of Snow White 90 degrees to horizontal and then tie the vertical branches also 90 degrees to horizontal to cover the grow area...this leggy lady will fill a square meter easily...


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 5, 2008)

As long as you don't break the a stem, you can bend the hell outta them.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...
WM dont worry man post w.e you feel like posting that might help.
Got a question fot you guys?
The thing I dont get is, From where on the plant will the multi colaos grow from? The side or top? I hope you guys know what I mean?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

They start branching from each internode(where a leaf joins to the main stem)

EDIT.

Black circles show where the branching starts.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

Kinda hard to see in that pic,but ya get the idea


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

OO ok I get it now...Thanks
Ummm.....My string wont interfere with the extra branche growth?
lol sorry with the stupid question but this is my first LST and I dont wont to **** it up!!!
Thanks again for your help.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

It might abit if the string gets wrapped around a node that starts branching,but it wont be to bad.

Or if you can get the string in between nodes,so its pulling down on the actually stem,and not on the leaf stem/branch.If ya get what im sayin


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea I know what your taking about but in between the the nodes and stem there's like no space, If I use sewing thread do you think the stem will grow over it since it's pretty thin?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you mean by,"growing over it"?

When using thin string to LST,dont tie to hard because as the plant grows,and the stem thickins up,the string can tend to slice into the stem.

If you can find a shoe lace(thats not needed) they work well for LST,or use what i use,that stringy stuff that you tye on the end of ballons to hold them.LOL


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

lol.......Damn I hate typeing lmao...
OK what I mean is since the thread is way thinner than normal string will the stem cover the tread when the plant is growing.........Do you know what I mean lol.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> lol.......Damn I hate typeing lmao...
> OK what I mean is since the thread is way thinner than normal string will the stem cover the tread when the plant is growing.........Do you know what I mean lol.
> Dro:cool2:


Nah i dont think so 

Dosent sound like it would matter?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

OK man thanks.....
Well see how this turns out!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 16, 2008)

*(EDIT DAY 31 (DAY 13 OF LST)*
So the LST is turning out pretty good alot of new branches are forming exept on one plant, Its growing slower then the other 2.
I been feeding them for aprx. week an a half, Today I steped up the juice a bit
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 16, 2008)

dang they're bigger then mine already  hahah j/k bro, awesome LST job, very clean lookin job, wish i could give you praises in person


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 17, 2008)

looking good man :aok: on the LST gonna have some monster bushes.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jan 18, 2008)

Dro your doing an awsome job... them ladies better do you good for all the care your putting into them.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks EB..... The "LADIES" are still a little shy thou EB lol.....
Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*Whats going on DD. I see the young ladies have been introduced to some LST and they are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

Growing the last 2 BW seeds I have...Going to be calling them my BW pepsi plants since I growing them in pepsi bottles 
Today I just dropped 2 seeds in the soil(Did'nt do the papper towel method)
Starting them out in 100% organic seeding mix...Later on going to be TP'ing them in 100% organic potting mix(+HUMUS)
Light schedule 18/6 same as my other 3 BW plants...
Also Im not training these two just letting em grow
Here's some pictures of the future fems...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm root'n for ya, mang....


----------



## nixon (Jan 19, 2008)

Didnt know anyone else grew BW! haha

They are 4 weeks into flower and the buds look delicious. Sorry no pics yet though. Good luck with these 2!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Was happeing nixon........Get a camera cause Id love to see some BW in flower...How long did you veg em for?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Was happeing nixon........Get a camera cause Id love to see some BW in flower...How long did you veg em for?
> Dro:cool2:


 
Hey Doc,
    I want to try some   I think it's a great mix, can't wait to see the final and who's Miss World. Great job...keep it up and the heavens will open up their buds to you...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

*Looking good DD. Here's a round of FEMALE GREEN MOJO for them future ladies in the Pepsi bottles.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

There lookin great man!

Nice job with the LST too 

Good luck with 2 new BW aswell,not that you'll need it though 

Stay tuned,updating my journal soon.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks WM,TBG,TOKER...
Good to hear from you bro....Ive been patiently waiting for an update on those aussie monsters of yours
Hope there doing good.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good man.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

Love those Pepsi kids there you got hahah  Nice logitech sound system too : )


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Love those Pepsi kids there you got hahah  Nice logitech sound system too : )


 
Haha Thanks AK I got it at a good price, Just 100$ bucks and the bass on this puppy is wawawiwa lol... 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## nixon (Jan 19, 2008)

Vegged for only 2 weeks because of space constrictions... but the buds are  beautiful ill definitely try to get some pics up


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 20, 2008)

there looking good


----------



## Greenery (Jan 20, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Ive wanted to see a Blue Widow grow,and i finally can!
> 
> Nice start mate,hope you get most,if not all females!



What's up...BW sounds like some real bomb! Has anyone smoked it fresh from a grow?? 

Sounds like a good choice for a grow!!:watchplant:


----------



## BizzyHigh (Jan 20, 2008)

Greenery said:
			
		

> Has anyone smoked it fresh from a grow??


 
When i was in Amsterdam a little over a month ago me and 2 other mates went into a shady little coffeeshop in the museum district (forget the name of the shop sorry) And i smoked a few joints of a Blue Widow x G13 cross that was just an amazing high! As for the taste.. It was a little bit too chemical for my liking but that could have been due to the cure rather than the strain.. But no doubt it was some dank smoke! 

I wanna say the bud on the far left was it but geeze that week was blurry ha


----------



## nixon (Jan 22, 2008)

blue widow bud pics

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=198747#post198747


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey what's up guys, Got some bad news I had to kill them plants because people around here where starting to talk. Anyways my next grow will probably be an outdoor one! 
Dro


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 10, 2008)

ahh man that *****, why did you even tell ANYONE!!


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh **** not again!

I feel very sorry for ya Dro.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sorry about the grow DD but this is why you have to keep your grows on the down low people.  *


			
				Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey what's up guys, Got some bad news I had to kill them plants because people around here where starting to talk. Anyways my next grow will probably be an outdoor one!
> Dro


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 11, 2008)

Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## dmack (Feb 11, 2008)

Darn that is a bummer. i was in this thread all the time looking for some updates tooo. Should have done this to those secret telling people:hitchair:


----------

